# Baby Protector



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oso was coexisting quite beautifully with my dad's cat until..... dun, dun, dun. The cat went after the baby. Well, the cat was interested in the baby, and got on her hind legs, peering into the rocker. Oso jumped off the sofa barking and chasing the cat like we have never seen him do before. Ever. 

We ran after him immediately yelling, scared he was going to kill the cat. He listened to us and stopped. We let the cat into a room to hide and then told Oso good boy. We were in shock. My dad later let the cat out, we leashed Oso initially, but then let him off. He has been fine with the cat since then, but we now know to keep her away from the baby.

Very sweet. I haven't been that active lately, but didn't know who better to share the story with than my Vizsla friends.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

So sweet! Love that Oso is on watch. One of the Facebook vizsla groups has a poster whose vizsla is pointing at the newborn and growling at him!!! I am so glad Oso is taking the big brother protector approach.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Good boy, Oso! Reminds me of the siamese cat song from Lady in the Tramp. http://youtu.be/TpPGE_SKtA4?t=1m45s


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Good going Oso! I am amazed at how good these otherwise high strung dogs are with babies. Ellie is a ginger nutjob, but is so gentle with babies and toddlers. She never knocks them over, does not get in their faces and is just so calm and sweet. Maybe I need to bottle baby scent and rub it on the rest of us!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

einspanner - I thought of that scene from Lady and the Tramp at the time! 

FLgator - I agree that it is amazing. I think he sees us protect her all day long. He's not even allowed to lick her face. I was so proud of him, although I am glad the cat is ok! He also understands that he has to be gentle with her. I don't think all dogs are like that and we weren't preparing for it, but so far, so good. ;D


----------

